# Hog Hammer ammo



## jkp (Feb 24, 2015)

Thought I would let everyone know a review of this ammo before you waste your money.

This ammo will not exit even in the rib cage, yes its fast but it loses all its energy on entrance.  

Very, Very, Very poor ammo for a hog even in the head!!.  

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON THIS AMMO IT IS HORRIBLE

over 40 rounds used all with very poor energy.


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2015)

Which ammo exactly?  One brand uses Barnes tsx for the .223 in a 62 gr. I loaded 20 rounds of that bullet for the ossabow island hunt. Unfortunately, I didn't get to see the results.


----------



## jkp (Feb 24, 2015)

I am referring to the Remington Hog Hammer ammo that they just released last season.

I used the .300blk on Ossabaw, it was horrible.  I also have read a number of bad reviews of a number of other calibers.  It has no exit power at all, even had it barely exit on a 20lb pig at 10 feet, because it hit a rib.  The barnes, and hornady are much more powerful.


----------



## mattech (Feb 24, 2015)

That's the one that uses the Barnes tsx bullet. Hate it didn't performed for you.


----------



## jkp (Feb 24, 2015)

Yep, its a barnes TSX bullet with cutting edges that come apart.  The ammo is super accurate, but has little to no kill value unless its a quatering away shot into the chest.  It leaves no blood trail, no exit, and a micro sized entry hole.  I was very unhappy and cost me a large boar, and took a number of shots to bring down my big boar after shooting it in the head.  I will be trying the new Barnes 110 TAC next time.


----------



## tgc (Mar 5, 2015)

It's a shame, but i'm afraid this is the norm nowdays from all industries. Advertising,,, flashy box,,, etc., the seller could care less if it works.


----------



## kelbro (Mar 13, 2015)

I used hand loaded Barnes TSX 140 gr. 7mm mag's on Ossabaw and had great performance on a 120 pound sow I shot.  I have used them on numerous whitetails with excellent results.  5 holes in one deer when it dropped it's head just as I shot, into the neck out and into the shoulder, out the shoulder and into the rear leg where the bullet fell out when I was cleaning it, a  perfect four prong petal mushroom. I have never had them fail me.


----------



## blackbear (Mar 13, 2015)

Maybe Glitzy was just to tough for the 130gr.Barnes?

All kidding aside here is a link to good read that can help us all on our quest for the perfect bullet..Check it out have fun and happy hunting!
http://www.ballisticstudies.com/Knowledgebase/Game+Killing+Fundamentals.html


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 13, 2015)

I am NOT paying Extra for any ZOMBIE, HOG HAMMER or even the beloved Swamp People's "Chootem Lizbeth" ammo.....fads are not for Ammo

But thanks for the heads up just the same......you may have proved my point...........I did finally find some "Soft Points" for my .223; FMS 62 grain.....I was very pleased when I read the reviews(Many)........Hope I like them cause I need "Expanding" ammo, not FMJs to be legal as well as Lethal.


----------



## rosewood (Apr 17, 2015)

I saw a show on TV where they were testing various ammo for home defense purposes.  They test common pistols like .45, .357, 9mm etc, also buckshot, birdshot and .223.  Guess what the test showed gave the least penetration through drywalls in the home.  birdshot and .223.  The .223 only went through like 2 or 3 walls (dry wall, gypsum board) and the buckshot went through all tested so did most other calibers.  The light weight of the .223 causes it to loose energy fast and it also started to tumble.  I think most of the test were from like 5 to 20 yards from the first wall.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 10, 2015)

blackbear said:


> Maybe Glitzy was just to tough for the 130gr.Barnes?
> 
> All kidding aside here is a link to good read that can help us all on our quest for the perfect bullet..Check it out have fun and happy hunting!
> http://www.ballisticstudies.com/Knowledgebase/Game+Killing+Fundamentals.html



Oh my head hurts!! This is good stuff though. Gives very detailed information as to why certain bullets don't perform as expected in certain situations. I really don't even remember what I was looking for in this thread but got much more than I was for sure. Wow!


----------



## RLykens (Jan 29, 2016)

I shoot 79gr DRT elite series. I've had what I would call very good performance out of my 5.56. Most of the time I get a fragmented partial exit wound but all the animals have just hit the dirt and scooted maybe 30yds. The vitals are always destroyed. Not much of a blood trail but I don't expect much from a 5.56


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 8, 2016)

I killed my 1st AR deer with HogHammer by Remington. 62gr tSX. Quartering away exit opposite front shoulder deer ran 30yds. I have federal 55gr tSX but was running low so got a box of hoghammers. So far I've seen 3 deer fall to the 62gr tSX round Remington loads in the hog hammer and all 3 have went 40yds or less. I will say that I saw a fusion MSR round also exit a deer and the lead bullet clearly caused way more trauma. Criag Boddington says the tSX is a tough bullet that performs best when placed in heavy bone to ensure proper expansion


----------



## Rich M (Apr 8, 2016)

You are shooting a 300 blackout and expecting superior performance?  It isn't really a powerful load to start with.

It IS a nice light load with minimal recoil and fits an AR platform. 

It is a 130 gr hollow point bullet at 2,000 fps. You may find better performance at further distances because the bullet wont expand as rapidly.

Example - my 30-06 with 150 gr handloads - full penetration at 150-200 yards, 1 hole at 100 yards.  Bullet is traveling too quick and expands too rapidly at 100 yards.  Don't have to trail deer shot at 100 yards but do deer shot at 150 and 200 yards.

Does that make sense?  That hog ate 1,000# of energy and the bullet did a total dump cause it expanded too fast.  Slow it down and you'll likely get more out of it.

Try it again but at 50 yards or 100 yards and see what she does - you might like it.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 8, 2016)

I have now shot 7 hogs with my AR(.223) with the 55 GR V-Max.  Two of them were this past Monday at 150 yds or so each.  Every single one I have shot has dropped DRT with the exception of the one I shot on Monday on the run.  She made it less than 30 feet and was shot through her shoulder.  Four were headshots from the side and two were frontal headshots.  I will stick with what works for me.  Shot placement has a whole lot to do with things IMHO.


----------

